# New Boilers pictures from a Swedish forum



## Hansson (Mar 16, 2009)

Some pictures of a new orlan boiler


----------



## Hansson (Mar 16, 2009)

Viadrus.


----------



## Hansson (Mar 16, 2009)

Ctc v40 Lamda


----------



## webbie (Mar 16, 2009)

Nice - I like the heat exchangers in that cast model...


----------



## Hansson (Mar 17, 2009)

Webmaster said:
			
		

> Nice - I like the heat exchangers in that cast model...


looks hard to clean


----------



## Hansson (Mar 24, 2009)

The Orlan boiler name is Nordic.It have a sucking fan.


----------



## Todd (Mar 25, 2009)

Did ya have to tease us with half a picture of a good looking woman! %-P Oh, and the boilers look nice too.


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 25, 2009)

Todd said:
			
		

> Did ya have to tease us with half a picture of a good looking woman! %-P Oh, and the boilers look nice too.



What boilers? Are there boiler pictures?  :lol:


----------



## Dix (Mar 25, 2009)

*crosses arms over chest, taps foot, and shakes heyad !!


----------



## Hansson (Mar 26, 2009)

Lopper

The woods falls in to the burn camber. electric ignition.


----------



## Hansson (Mar 26, 2009)

Fröling S4


----------



## Hansson (Mar 26, 2009)

Herz


----------

